# [Suche:] DECT-Mobiltelefon mit Javaunterstützung



## Tobias (20. Apr 2004)

Ich möchte meine Java-Anwendung auch für die im Haus mobil tätigen Mitarbeite abrufbar machen. Die Telefonanlage ist DECT-kompatibel und kann nicht ausgetauscht werden... Also gibt es ein DECT-Telefon mit Javaunterstützung oder hat irgendein Hersteller eines angekündigt?

mpG
Tobias


----------



## tomkruse (20. Apr 2004)

Hi!

Blöde Frage: was bedeutet "DECT kompatibel"?

Cu - Tom.


----------



## Tobias (21. Apr 2004)

DECT ist der Standard für schnurlose Telefone.

mpG
Tobias


----------

